# Emplacement ebook...



## rody95 (12 Août 2011)

salut à tous 
voila sous filezilla 
quel est l emplacement des ebook stockées
car j ai qq bandes dessinés en pdf et je souhaite les intégrés via filezilla 
merci


----------

